# Need some help with taming my budgies



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

Hey guys, by now my budgies are not afraid of my hands being in front of them from outside the cage and my male budgie sometimes even bites my fingers, i've tried to put my hand inside the cage with some seeds in my hand but they just look at it and if i move closer to them they get scared and start flying to the other corner of the cage, should i let them do that and just keep doing the same everyday until they get comfortable eating from my hand?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgies, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
Rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.*


----------



## randomguy77 (6 mo ago)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that budgie biting is actually a sign of fear. In my opinion, if they are flying away from you hands you should put your hand next to the budgie on the perch for a few minutes everyday. This will get them use to your hand. How long have you had these budgies?


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

randomguy77 said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that budgie biting is actually a sign of fear. In my opinion, if they are flying away from you hands you should put your hand next to the budgie on the perch for a few minutes everyday. This will get them use to your hand. How long have you had these budgies?


Some months and i never knew anything about them, it was my parents that took care of them and i never knew you could tame them and their needs, after i realized all of this i started taking more care of them than my parents and i'm trying to tame them now, i'm putting my hand on the perches, my male one sometimes let me pet his nails but after a while he flies away and my female almost never let me pet her nails but sometimes she does let me!


----------

